# I want to make homemade wine labels, How???



## JohnnyK68 (Feb 18, 2007)

OK, my wife has decided she would like to make the winelabels for my wine. I really didnt want to get into it, but anything I can do to get and keep her involved would be good. What is the simplest way for me to do this? What programs should I buy, what paper, etc...??? I am going into this not really knowing anything about it. Hate to admit that I am that much of a computer illeterate but I am. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 18, 2007)

Print Shop is an excellent program and for the label paper you can use several made by Avery and George offers label paper at his store too.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdListSub.asp?GC_Category=Supplies&amp;SubCategory=Paper


----------



## Joanie (Feb 18, 2007)

Johnny, I think the label part is the best!!! You can use regular computer paper and a glue stick on the side edges. It works great and they slide right off with a bit of warm water. 

As for what program to use, there are many. I suggest your wife starts with "Paint". It's already on your computer under Start (on the lower left)-&gt; All Programs-&gt; Accessories-&gt; Paint. Play there first. You can also create a label in a Word document. Insert pictures, word art, and draw. Have fun with it!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree with Joan on the paper and glue stciks, that works great...as for the labels...What does she have in mind????*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2007)

Johnny, for pictures you can go to Allposters.com and copy the picture
you like to a folder on your computer and open it with the paint
program like Joan said and add text from there. If you have a digital
camara alot of camaras come with a program you can use to like
microsoft picture it.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 18, 2007)

You can also use your own photos on your labels. 

It's allll good!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 18, 2007)

Also... presentation is everything. You may not see the need for a label but if you ever give your wine away to friends and family, they will be impressed with the packaging. I can't tell you the number of times I've heard, "Wow, this looks like real wine!?" Or..."It looks so professional!" Your wife will love it!
*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 18, 2007)

Johnny:


Labels are in the eye of the beholder if you ask me...... It also depends on how much time I have and if I feel like it. Some of my better wines that I really like, I don't label at all, I use a black marker and write whats on the bottle (right Wade). Some a won't waste much printer ink on and some I take some effort doing. You can also buy labels, pre made that you just moisten and stick on the bottle. I have done this several times for sheer ease and cost. My printer cartridges (2) cost almost $100 to replace and are doog for about 3 to 5 batches of labels. I can buylabels for a couple of dollars.


George has them: http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdListWELabels.asp


For $3.99, you can't go wrong. You can also tape them to a peice of paper and send them through your printer to put your own info on the label.


Do you live in Oswego? We are always in Central Square when we go to NY (which is quite often). We were just there a few weeks ago, plan on being back there in June. All the New Yorkers need to hook up! We could meet out near Barosco that way Wade and Masta could make it, maybe even stinkie.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 18, 2007)

If you're asking me, Jobe, no, I don't live in Oswego. (Thank the lord!!!)I'm 40 miles or so west. 

Yes, NYers need to get together!!! Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry Joan, I was asking JohnnyK if he was in Oswego. 


We should plan something for the summer where everyone can get together, that would be fun, I'd be willing to travel, it's only a days drive away.


Edit: I just found another post of JohhnyK's, He lives in Northern PA. 


Still just a 2 hour drive for a get together if he was interested.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2007)

We should definetely set something up, Im about 45 minutes away from Brewster just to give you an idea.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 18, 2007)

Brewster????? 


Do you mean Bristol??? 


Or Masta? As in "He's the Brewster" "Hey Brewster"


OK......... WheresBrewster?


You would be about 2 hours out ofScranton Pa??? Is there any vineyards there?


Edit: I'll be in Manhattan sometime between April and the end of May, thats closer to you Wade.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2007)

Brewster NY. is right over the border of Danbury Ct. Im pretty close to Bristol Ct.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 18, 2007)

How about a mini-Winestock Northeast? There are quite a few of us from the Northeast. Could pick out a somewhat centralized or vacation type area. Maybe somewhere in the Hudson River Appelation, orout near Joan near the Geneva Research Center(Cornell) or even near Burlington Vt. and visit a few wineries near there.


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont live in Oswego. I live in Northeast Pa. Lakeville. Im not that far from you guys though. 









I do have picture it, I will have to have her check out everything that you guys are saying. I guess I do agree that when giving wine away it would definatley look better dressed up. However, to me the most important thing is if the wine is good. If the wine sucks, you can dress it however you want, and noone will remember....LOL.


----------



## masta (Feb 18, 2007)

All you yankees don't forget to make plans to come to Valley Brew's 5th Annual Fine Wine and Great Beer Tasting party this fall! There are two wine trails in CT and I am about 1/2 hour North Stonington, CT on the Eastern Trail.


http://www.ctwine.com/visiting.html


----------



## Joanie (Feb 19, 2007)

Wine trails? We got em'! 

http://www.fingerlakeswinecountry.com/

*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm leaning towards a party - er- _*Wine Tasting*_at Joans place this summer/fall. It would give me a reason to go visit my brother who lives near Geneva. Lots of vineyards in that territory.


----------



## BonnieJoy (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Gang - I'm a Hoosier and only a day's drive from the NY Fingerlakes. If you get ameet &amp; greet event going I'd be interested.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone that can make is very welcome and the more the better.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 20, 2007)

JohnnyK68 said:


> OK, my wife has decided she would like to make the wine labels for my wine. I really didn't want to get into it, but anything I can do to get and keep her involved would be good. What is the simplest way for me to do this? What programs should I buy, what paper, etc...??? I am going into this not really knowing anything about it. Hate to admit that I am that much of a computer illiterate but I am. Please help. Thanks.



Hi JohnnyK68....have you and your wife started her venture in label making yet???

Things don't have to get too complicated....you can use programs that came on your computer...any card making program might have a label making part [like for shipping labels, etc] she can use that format...find a size of label that suits you both and play around with it.

If you are making fruit wines you can do a Google Search for 'Fruit Images' and get all sorts of fruit images..

Keep us Posted on her progress...


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Feb 21, 2007)

We have ventured into it a little. Put my first labesl on today, and started to design the second. I just got some paper from my LHBS and have used Picture It to come up with something simple that my wife seems happy with. Bought the shrink wrap and they look pretty good. Im not going to get too carried away, she basicly just wanted something that looked better then a plain green bottle when giving wine away. After doing these bottles tonight I have to say she was right. They look alot nicer like this. I will take some pics. Keep forgetting to get batteries. 

Thanks for asking. And thatnks to everyone, great advice here as usual.
Also if the date ever gets set for anything in the NE, I will try my hardest to be there. With a kid on the way, and race season about to start soon it might be tough, but I will definatley try to be there. God knows I would want to!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2007)

Kid on the way huh,1st? I have 2(1 is 8, the other 4 now) The later is still in pullups but really doesnt need them anymore. Well give it another month just to be safe. My daughter was out of those at 3 but hes a stubborn one, hes does things his way, end of story! Congrats Johnny!


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Feb 22, 2007)

Wade, I have 1 wife has both from previous marriages. 1st together. Thank you for the congrats. A future drag racer, winemaker on the way...LOL!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2007)

Cool Johnny.


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Feb 23, 2007)

JohnnyK68 said:


> Wade, I have 1 wife has both from previous marriages. 1st together. Thank you for the congrats. A future drag racer, winemaker on the way...LOL!




What this should of said is that I have 1 and my wife has 1, both of them are from previous mariages. Made my wife sound like she has been married twice, and has 2 kids from 2 different guys. Not the picture I wanted to paint.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2007)

JohnnyK68 said:


> Wade, I have 1 wife has both from previous marriages. 1st together. Thank you for the congrats. A future drag racer, winemaker on the way...LOL!


Thats funny, I thought you had 2 wives!


----------



## OGrav (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't forget VA!, Richmond just up the street for you NASCAR fans. I'm in VA now, but still consider myself a New Yorker; Upstate anyway. I'd be more than eager to bring some meager offerings to get some feedback on and pick your brains.


----------

